# Soil sample input



## Stan r (Dec 21, 2011)

In another thread I posted about replanting my hay fields.

I did soil test in December had the land limed per the sample. They then applied some of the Phosphorus and Potassium.. all were disked in I do not remember what they applied.. the second time.. I would have to find the invoice.

I was doing s soil sample for a gargen area and decided to do another one on my hay field.

Seems there is a major difference from Dec 13th to March 16th.

The feed store told me the next application would cost about $1100.00 based upon the first soil sample . It was going to be for 10.5 acres... but decided to hold off re planted two small areas untl next year.

I am 100% new to this and reading everything I can get me hands on.

The below are the two samples. It appears I just need some N now??

So comments of suggestions... I am thinking I can now spread the N for a lto less that the above quoted.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Stan, your report looks much improved....I probably would add some more nitrogen after your first cutting and then soil test again in early fall....looks like you will need more P and K at that time for sure. That would be the minimal cost savings approach.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

The fertilizer program obviously worked.

Normally you would apply 200 to 300 lbs of a nitrogen fertilizer after each cutting. that would probably be 60 to 90 pounds of actual nitrogen. 
Another way to look at is 50 lbs/A of actual nitrogen for each anticipated ton of hay.

This fall apply an additional 200 lbs of Potash Fertilizer, and next Spring as things start to green up add some potash and nitrogen.

A little sulfur would not hurt.

With the idea that phosphate is slow to get to the crop, you might get by with no phosphate for an additional year.

Figure every three year repeat the lime application.

From each cutting pull a hay sample. Part to know what you have for feed and part to look for fertility needs.


----------

